# Chi voglio essere



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

voi siete come vorreste essere?
ci devo pensare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


ci sto pensando


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

ah, ecco....ancora un paio di mesi di palestra e finalmente la tartaruga sarà pronta,

just in time per la prova costume


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Vorrei avere una corrazza più spessa, vorrei riuscire a non lasciarmi ferire e a esserci un po' meno per tutti ma rispetto a un paio di anni fà sono un'altra donna e sto bene con me stessa. Per me è una conquista e vedere che chi mi sta vicino nota questi miei cambiamenti e li giudica positivamente mi fa piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, ecco....ancora un paio di mesi di palestra e finalmente la tartaruga sarà pronta,
> 
> just in time per la prova costume


Vale anche rovesciata la tartaruga


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, ecco....ancora un paio di mesi di palestra e finalmente la tartaruga sarà pronta,


bleah...

preferisco il morbido...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vale anche rovesciata la tartaruga



  per te vale tutto quello che vuoi


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Tutto sommato sono come vorrei. Mi aiuta molto non avere un modello di riferimento.
Devo lavorare un po' sul carattere irascibile ma a volte mi aiuta.
Mi promuovo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bleah...
> 
> preferisco il morbido...
> 
> ahahahahah


anch'io pour l'homme, possibilmente peloso


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io pour l'homme, possibilmente peloso


Presente!!!!

anni fa ho perso una collana e non l'ho piu' ritrovata...

m'aiuti a cercarla?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Presente!!!!
> 
> anni fa ho perso una collana e non l'ho piu' ritrovata...
> 
> ...



ce l'hai il decespugliatore? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

perdonaci, Minerva

ora ci penso profondamente e cerco di scrivere una cosa intelligente sull'argomento,
per quanto mi è dato dalle mie misere capacità cognitive


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ce l'hai il decespugliatore? :rotfl:


sfaticata...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

è una domanda che non mi sono mai fatta perchè, in realtà non saprei essere un'altra diversa da me.
ci sono sicuramente cose che non mi piacciono , sulle quali a volte provo a lavorare ma mi tengo cara perché questa ho.
pensando ai ventanni ritengo di aver fatto un discreto percorso di maturazione, non mi dispiaccio come madre, come moglie sono a  tratti pesante, in altri divertente , forse sufficiente.


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una domanda che non mi sono mai fatta perchè, in realtà non saprei essere un'altra diversa da me.
> ci sono sicuramente cose che non mi piacciono , sulle quali a volte provo a lavorare ma mi tengo cara perché questa ho.
> pensando ai ventanni ritengo di aver fatto un discreto percorso di maturazione, non mi dispiaccio come madre, come moglie sono a  tratti pesante, in altri divertente , forse sufficiente.


Se ormai avete raggiunto un equilibrio ove i tuoi difetti s'incastrano con quelli degli altri,rimani cosi' anche perche' non vedo il motivo per farsi violenza quando si ha una certa eta'...

riguardati...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2012)

*Mhhh*

Ho fatto pace con la vita....ho fatto pace con i miei fantasmi....ho fatto pace con me stesso, sono quello che avrei sempre voluto essere....ma non mi basta....!!Vorrei solo poter tornar 20 anni indietro, mi basterebbe solo un'ora....per cambiar il corso di alcuni eventi....ma non si può!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


No Non sempre


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare



raramente! non mi appilco


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se ormai avete raggiunto un equilibrio ove i tuoi difetti s'incastrano con quelli degli altri,rimani cosi' anche perche' non vedo il motivo per farsi violenza quando si ha una certa eta'...
> 
> *riguardati...
> 
> *ahahahahah


mi guardo e mi riguardo , buon uomo ....ma quanto sono bella col nuovo ciuffo mechato:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi guardo e mi riguardo , buon uomo ....ma quanto sono bella col nuovo ciuffo mechato:singleeye:


TUTTI IN CORO!!!

Daje de tacco, daje de punta,

quant'è bbona la sora Assunta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


Io sono come vorrei essere. 
Certo, a volte devio da me stesso, vecchi schemi.... ma ho imparato a rientrare in tempo.

Hiro


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono come vorrei essere.
> Certo, a volte *devio da me stesso*, vecchi schemi.... ma ho imparato a rientrare in tempo.
> 
> Hiro


come te ne accorgi ?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come te ne accorgi ?


Semplicemente riconosco i segnali autodistruttivi.
Sto bene e sono contento di me da quando ho imparato a non dar loro corda.

Hiro


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> TUTTI IN CORO!!!
> 
> Daje de tacco, daje de punta,
> 
> ...


A te ti vedo bene come un pokèmon, o perché' no, Gargamella dei puffi  :carneval:


----------



## Duchessa (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


Cerco di non voler essere qualcosa di diverso da quello che sono di fatto. Sarebbe del tutto inutile. E poi la mia forma evolve, sono curiosa di vedere come.


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> A te ti vedo bene come un pokèmon, o perché' no, Gargamella dei puffi  :carneval:


Non volevo dirtelo , ma hai proprio dei gusti di merda...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> A te ti vedo bene come un pokèmon, o perché' no, Gargamella dei puffi  :carneval:


Ma non era gargaNella?


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

scusa se te lo dico: uno psicologo che mi parla della sindrome di gargamella mi fa nascere leggerissimi sospetti


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


No.


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico: uno psicologo che mi parla della sindrome di gargamella mi fa nascere leggerissimi sospetti


Braccia rubate all'agricoltura...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.


E' perche' dormi male...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' perche' dormi male...
> 
> ahahahahah


Grazie a te!


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

io odio il sistema


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Stermy non so che hai da un paio di giorni ma non sarebbe male tu restassi così. Mio parere personale


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy non so che hai da un paio di giorni ma non sarebbe male tu restassi così. Mio parere personale


Concordo pienamente:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io odio il sistema


Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perchè non riesco a darti reputazione..........E si che l'ho data parecchio in giro:carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie a te!


sono ben conscio de fa' st'effetto...

ma sorella cara, non posso proprio aiutarti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perchè non riesco a darti reputazione..........E si che l'ho data parecchio in giro:carneval::carneval:


aNATEMA! sei poco seria...perciò



ps non mi dire che mi impediscono di superare il conte


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy non so che hai da un paio di giorni ma non sarebbe male tu restassi così. Mio parere personale


m'hanno accusato, compreso er grande capo, di non essere partecipativo al forum...

percio' tento de broccola'

(virtualmente...specifico..)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aNATEMA! sei poco seria...perciò
> 
> 
> 
> ps *non mi dire che mi impediscono di superare il conte*



Svelato l'arcano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e comunque forse devi superare anche me


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sono ben conscio de fa' st'effetto...
> 
> ma sorella cara, non posso proprio aiutarti...
> 
> ahahahahah


OT
meno male che non cerco aiuto...va beh dai...non augurarmi più inkubi.
E' stata una notte terribile...Un ikubo maximo proprio.
Ho sognato che ero fedele...
Mi sono svegliata urlando...
Fine OT


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

ragazzi , prima di dare reputazione avendone data agli altri esigo che prendiate precauzioni!


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata urlando...


cosa?

(so' curioso...assai..)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non volevo dirtelo , ma hai proprio dei gusti di merda...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ecco spiegato il fatto per cui tu mi attiri! :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cosa?
> 
> (so' curioso...assai..)
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ho inkubato che ero fedele. E sposata. 
Una signora onesta in sostanza.
Ti pare un sogno bello?
Mi sono spaventata moltissimo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho inkubato che ero fedele. E sposata.
> Una signora onesta in sostanza.
> Ti pare un sogno bello?
> Mi sono spaventata moltissimo.


pensa che a ventanni avrei quasi detto la stessa cosa; oggi lo considero un ottimo traguardo.
se sei così giovane ti capisco


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho inkubato che ero fedele. E sposata.
> Una signora onesta in sostanza.
> Ti pare un sogno bello?
> Mi sono spaventata moltissimo.


Non mi piace lo sbeffeggio dell'aggettivo onesta.Neppure per ridere.
Avercene!


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Ecco spiegato il fatto per cui tu mi attiri! :up:


I tuoi problemi derivano anche perche' le spiegazioni che ti dai sono troppo semplici....

ti ci vuole uno bravo, ma bravo bravo, damme retta...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non mi piace lo sbeffeggio dell'aggettivo onesta.Neppure per ridere.
> Avercene!


ma e' la storiella della volpe e l'uva...

normale amministrazione...


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non mi piace lo sbeffeggio dell'aggettivo onesta.Neppure per ridere.
> Avercene!


Non è uno sbeffeggio. E' il mio modo di parlare.


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è uno sbeffeggio. E' il mio modo di parlare.


Ti spaventa l'onestà?


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è uno sbeffeggio. E' il mio modo di parlare.


quanti anni hai?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ti spaventa l'onestà?


No. Mi sento una persona assolutamente onesta.


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> I tuoi problemi derivano anche perche' le spiegazioni che ti dai sono troppo semplici....
> 
> ti ci vuole uno bravo, ma bravo bravo, damme retta...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma te quando t'hanno messo al mondo t'hanno drogato di gas esilarante? 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

No sul serio, sembri mia nonna che si lamenta per le emorroidi sul bagno


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti anni hai?


20 ovviamente minerva.
Visto come ragiono.
20.


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è uno sbeffeggio. E' il mio modo di parlare.


Dov'eri il 24 alle ore 10?

eh?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

se ha il sapore dell'interrogatorio si smette subito ma non era male approfondire.


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Ma te quando t'hanno messo al mondo t'hanno drogato di gas esilarante?
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No sul serio, sembri mia nonna che si lamenta per le emorroidi sul bagno


ao' ride de le disgrazie de tu nonna nun me pare bello...

te sei fumato la mancetta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare





Si sono esattamente come vorrei essere ....
Anche se a volte qualcuno cerca di cambiarmi io da ingenua quale sono mi lascio condizionare 
poi penso torno me stessa e quel qualcuno ci rimane male ....
Ma a quel punto sono fatti suoi....


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ha il sapore dell'interrogatorio si smette subito ma non era male approfondire.


Approfondiamo pure. L'età è importante?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perchè non riesco a darti reputazione..........E si che l'ho data parecchio in giro:carneval::carneval:



Devi darla 20 volte:carneval:


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' ride de le disgrazie de tu nonna nun me pare bello...
> 
> te sei fumato la mancetta...
> 
> ahahahahahah


mancetta?ma a tuo figlio spero che non gli parli cosi, sennò il suo lavoro sara raccogliere lo sperma dai set dei film porno e metterli in una bustina!


----------



## Quinty (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare



Io vorrei essere più scialla e meno gelosa


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Quinty ha detto:


> Io vorrei essere più scialla e meno gelosa


dai, sono cose sulle quali ci si può lavorare


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> mancetta?ma a tuo figlio spero che non gli parli cosi, sennò il suo lavoro sara raccogliere lo sperma dai set dei film porno e metterli in una bustina!



ma dai
io ti segnalo


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dai, sono cose sulle quali ci si può lavorare


eh ma ci ho lavorato per anni ma nisba... quindi niente, sono così e basta. L'unica cosa da fare è cercare di non farmi ingelosire altrimenti son cazzi


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai
> io ti segnalo


Va' che parla per esperienza personale....

io lo ringrazio invece e mi dispiace per il suo calvario lavorativo......

ahahahahahahah


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Va' che parla per esperienza personale....
> 
> io lo ringrazio invece e mi dispiace per il suo calvario lavorativo......
> 
> ahahahahahahah



vabbè ma non si può leggere
secondo me


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh ma ci ho lavorato per anni ma nisba... quindi niente, sono così e basta. L'unica cosa da fare è cercare *di non farmi ingelosire altrimenti son cazzi*


risultato eccellente:rotfl:


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Va' che parla per esperienza personale....
> 
> io lo ringrazio invece e mi dispiace per il suo calvario lavorativo......
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Hey hey ma che calvario lavorativo...io sono un allenatore di pokèmon!


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Hey hey ma che calvario lavorativo...io sono un allenatore di pokèmon!


ma sei scemo admin??


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Hey hey ma che calvario lavorativo...io sono un allenatore di pokèmon!


sbajato di nuovo....

tu piu' che altro fai slalom tra i coglioni dei pokemon...

ahahahahahah

e' la tua aprosessia che te frega...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei scemo admin??


ma dai, stavo per spingere sull'acceleratore...

ma ho rispetto per le categorie protette...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


Io non mi arrabbio spesso, ma quando capita sono terribile e non mi piaccio per niente.


----------



## Doctor Frankenstein (30 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sbajato di nuovo....
> 
> tu piu' che altro fai slalom tra i coglioni dei pokemon...
> 
> ...


Tu mi assomigli a questo :


----------



## exStermy (30 Marzo 2012)

Doctor Frankenstein ha detto:


> Tu mi assomigli a questo :
> View attachment 4548


io non posso allegare immagini ma confido molto sulla tua immaginazione....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


Si.

Ma il percorso per esserci arrivato è stato troppo duro, e non parlo del tradimento, parlo della mia vita che fino a circa venti anni fa era soggetta a troppe variabili ed eventi ai quali io non potevo contribuire per cambiare, ero troppo impegnato a pensare a me stesso ed ai problemi che mi tormentavano.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si sono esattamente come vorrei essere ....
> Anche se a volte qualcuno cerca di cambiarmi io da ingenua quale sono mi lascio condizionare
> poi penso torno me stessa e quel qualcuno ci rimane male ....
> Ma a quel punto sono fatti suoi....


Ma porc...
Sono come te...
Ogni tanto guardo il cimitero di tutti quelli che hanno cercato di cambiarmi...
Non hanno fatto altro che rinforzare le mie posizioni...

Finirò come Don Giovanni di mozartiana memoria...

E non me ne frega un supercasso...

Ma ho tentato tanto sai di adeguarmi alle aspettative altrui...
Risultato? Ho illuso e lusingato...

Poi ovvio ci rimangono d'un male quando si accorgono di questo giochino.

Ma non era fatto con cattiveria:
Manifestavo la mia paura di non venir accettato.

Sognavo anch'io di essere una pecora in mezzo al gregge.
Ma poi finisce sempre che se entro in un gregge...e sempre e solo per azzannare pecore.

E penso a Nausicaa...che mi dice..buono buono...stai buono...dai...
E io che mi giro violento e dico...Buono un cazzo...non sono un buono io...casso...sono chucky...il bambolotto assassino.


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma non si può leggere
> secondo me


Effettivamente.
Anche perchè se questo è lo psicologo del forum ...


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi arrabbio spesso, ma quando capita sono terribile e non mi piaccio per niente.


Io mi arrabbio spesso ma mi passa in 5 minuti.
Eppure ci sono volte che mentre mi lascio andare mi rendo conto di sbagliare alla grande ma non riesco proprio a trattenermi.
E più vedo che sbaglio più m'incazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Effettivamente.
> Anche perchè se questo è lo psicologo del forum ...


Eh ma io a naso...uhm...
Non lo sottovaluterei...
Secondo me...uhm...quello ehm...

Fa il finto tonto...
E sono tecniche che il conte conosce benissimo...

Non vorrei che...

Stiamo a vedere...no?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma io a naso...uhm...
> Non lo sottovaluterei...
> Secondo me...uhm...quello ehm...
> 
> ...


....detta così inquieta....:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io mi arrabbio spesso ma mi passa in 5 minuti.
> Eppure ci sono volte che mentre mi lascio andare mi rendo conto di sbagliare alla grande ma non riesco proprio a trattenermi.
> E più vedo che sbaglio più m'incazzo.


Secondo te, perchè ti incazzi di più sapendo di sbagliare?


----------



## Mari'_ (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


*size=18]si! [/size]* 


ciao mine'


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> *size=18]si! [/size]*
> 
> 
> ciao mine'


 ciao marì , come va?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Marzo 2012)

ciao Marì 


Minerva, ci ho pensato con tutta me stessa

io sono come vorrei essere all'80%

per il restante 20% mi serve una tua consulenza


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> *size=18]si! [/size]*
> 
> 
> ciao mine'



Ma "sì" cosa???

La domanda non era "come vorresti essere?"



E se si scrive Marì non viene più fuori ***?


----------



## Mari'_ (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao marì , come va?


per il momento va, mi stanco subito ciiao!


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao Marì
> 
> 
> Minerva, ci ho pensato con tutta me stessa
> ...


pagando


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> per il momento va, mi stanco subito ciiao!


un abbraccio


----------



## Mari'_ (30 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un abbraccio


grazie, yicambio


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *Io mi arrabbio spesso ma mi passa in 5 minuti.
> *Eppure ci sono volte che mentre mi lascio andare mi rendo conto di sbagliare alla grande ma non riesco proprio a trattenermi.
> E più vedo che sbaglio più m'incazzo.


Io non mi arrabbio spesso, ma quando mi arrabbio divento una iena. Anche a me dopo 5 minuti passa tutto, ma poi finisce che sono sopraffatta dai sensi di colpa e così la rabbia lascia il posto a una scia di depressione che mi segue per qualche giorno.

Purtroppo ho vissuto con un padre violento con grossi problemi di gestione della rabbia, le risse in cui sono stata coinvolta da bambina non si contano... le botte neppure. E via dicendo.
Diciamo che la rabbia che non riesco a gestire mi spaventa e mi disgusta.


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma io a naso...uhm...
> Non lo sottovaluterei...
> Secondo me...uhm...quello ehm...
> 
> ...



mo' mi butta fuori?
inoltro formale reclamo per volgarità gratuite e che non fanno nemmeno ridere, cosa gravissima!XD


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> mo' mi butta fuori?
> inoltro formale reclamo per volgarità gratuite e che non fanno nemmeno ridere, cosa gravissima!XD


Ma no sai è che non bisogna mai sottovalutare la portata degli eventi...capisci?
QUel giorno ho visto Admin arricciare parecchio la barbetta...
E se quindi ha preso certe misure...
Bisogna un po' stare sul chi va là...

Io ho molta soggezione verso questo cervello qui...di frankeinstein...

Nn vorrei mai mettermi nei guai!


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> per il momento va, mi stanco subito ciiao!


ciao Marì!
ti abbraccio forte forte! 
:bacio:


----------



## Mari'_ (1 Aprile 2012)

*Simy c0me sei dplce*



Simy ha detto:


> ciao Marì!
> ti abbraccio forte forte!
> :bacio:


ciao Bellabimba!  GRAZ[E !!!


----------



## Mari'_ (1 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao Marì
> 
> 
> Minerva, ci ho pensato con tutta me stessa
> ...


ciao Chiara   e limpida   C0ME SEMPRE.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Aprile 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> *size=18]si! [/size]*
> 
> 
> ciao mine'



robe da matti ah ah ah   è nuovamente qui.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> ciao Bellabimba!  GRAZ[E !!!


fammi avere tue notizie in qualche modo se vuoi!!
:smile:
:smile:


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

chi vorrei essere? Tim Cook. ma senza tutti i suoi sbattimenti e grattacapi


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> chi vorrei essere? *Tim Cook*. ma senza tutti i suoi sbattimenti e grattacapi


ti accontenti di poco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti accontenti di poco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono un tipo modesto , io 
va bene..... il figlio degenerato del sultano del Brunei va meglio?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sono un tipo modesto , io
> va bene..... *il figlio degenerato del sultano del Brunei va meglio*?


mi adotti?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare


Non ancora.
Direi che rispetto a due anni fa, e anche rispetto a un anno fa, mi sono avvicinata alla persona che vorrei essere, e questo è già un punto positivo.

Piuttosto, un'altra domanda potrebbe essere: arriviamo davvero a un punto dove siamo proprio come vogliamo essere? O non tendiamo costantemente a coltivare le nostre qualità, a limare i nostri difetti? O meglio a coltivare le nostre caratteristiche perchè diventino punti di forza e non di debolezza?

Forse, giunti al punto di sentirci "arrivati", quando crediamo, guardandoci allo specchio, di essere proprio come vogliamo, perdiamo la possibilità di riconoscere errori e sbagli.
Forse è un bene sentire ancora e sempre un lieve scarto tra quello che vogliamo e quello che siamo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ancora.
> Direi che rispetto a due anni fa, e anche rispetto a un anno fa, mi sono avvicinata alla persona che vorrei essere, e questo è già un punto positivo.
> *
> Piuttosto, un'altra domanda potrebbe essere: arriviamo davvero a un punto dove siamo proprio come vogliamo essere? O non tendiamo costantemente a coltivare le nostre qualità, a limare i nostri difetti? O meglio a coltivare le nostre caratteristiche perchè diventino punti di forza e non di debolezza?
> ...


hai fatto una domanda per darti una risposta.sì, potrebbe essere 
quell'essere arrivati comunque riguarda il discreto grado di maturazione che ognuno di noi sarebbe auspicabile avesse raggiunto ad una certa età.non è quindi un autocompiacimento quanto la constatazione diel minimo sindacale.
e se si è mediamente maturi , che si debba sempre lavorare per migliorarsi è lapalissiano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto una domanda per darti una risposta.sì, potrebbe essere
> quell'essere arrivati comunque riguarda *il discreto grado di maturazione che ognuno di noi sarebbe auspicabile avesse raggiunto ad una certa età.*non è quindi un autocompiacimento quanto la constatazione diel minimo sindacale.
> e se si è mediamente maturi , che si debba sempre lavorare per migliorarsi è lapalissiano



ci devo pensare se voglio raggiungerlo


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci devo pensare se voglio raggiungerlo


ma tu hai degli arretrati da giocarti.
io da pivella ho già dato


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi adotti?


rivolgiti a papà


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> rivolgiti a papà



non l'ho capita....


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita....


io sono il figlio degenere. per l'adozione rivolgiti a colui che paga i conti....a papino


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> io sono il figlio degenere. per l'adozione rivolgiti a colui che paga i conti....a papino





vabbè ho capito...bastava dire che non mi vuoi adottare.... uff.......


----------



## angelo-merkel (2 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito...bastava dire che non mi vuoi adottare.... uff.......


mi pare ovvio, tesoro...


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> mi pare ovvio,* tesoro*...



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


tzè....




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ferita (3 Aprile 2012)

Posso dirvi quello che vorrei fare...(che poi è collegato a quello che vorrei essere):
ecco: vorrei mandare tutti affanculo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Posso dirvi quello che vorrei fare...(che poi è collegato a quello che vorrei essere):
> ecco: vorrei mandare tutti affanculo :mrgreen:


ben gentile:hockey:


----------



## ferita (3 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben gentile:hockey:



Ovvio che non ce l'avevo con voi ma con chi mi fa soffrire


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voi siete come vorreste essere?
> ci devo pensare




siamo quel che siamo...
io magari vorrei essere un po piu egoista in questo momento....piu forte....
menefreghista...(grande qualità che il Creatore ha saputo dare in grosse dosi solo ad alcune persone lasciando le altre senza)ma resto quel che sono...e la vita va avanti ..le cose accadono comunque...
sii forte..un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2012)

vediamo...io c'ho pensato....e devo dire che al momento non vorrei essere diversa da ciò che sono!
....mi accontento di essere la Simy di adesso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vediamo...io c'ho pensato....e devo dire che al momento non vorrei essere diversa da ciò che sono!
> ....mi accontento di essere la Simy di adesso....


per forza... sei una persona così bella...:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per forza... sei una persona così bella...:abbraccio:


grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per forza... sei una persona così bella...:abbraccio:


Hai le braccia così lunghe?? mizzica!! e non è riferito alla faccina


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai le braccia così lunghe?? mizzica!! e non è riferito alla faccina


spiritoso...:maestra: e invidioso, anche:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

Cosa vorrei essere? Più sicura nelle mie potenzialità e alle volte essere meno diplomatica ma alla fine sono felice di essere come sono, anche con i miei difetti!


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spiritoso...:maestra: e invidioso, anche:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho fatto pace con la vita....ho fatto pace con i miei fantasmi....ho fatto pace con me stesso, sono quello che avrei sempre voluto essere....ma non mi basta....!!Vorrei solo poter tornar 20 anni indietro, mi basterebbe solo un'ora....per cambiar il corso di alcuni eventi....ma non si può!!!!



MAGARI SI POTESSE...anche se...sinceramente...se avessi la vera reale possibilità di tornare indietro nel tempo..cambieresti davvero le cose???
io non saprei...non saprei davvero...


----------

